#      (7) >   >  ,  , ,  >    INTERPRISE 4,  10-11,

## Mamochka01

*   10-11 (  )
*
*8 *  .+      -  

*-1600 .*




* - INTERPRISE-4* (  -*7)*
  ,  (  -   )
*-2500.*+  
 -( ) //-  *300 .*






* " , (5-9)*    ),  ,       5  9 .- *300.*

*    -* .*-200 * 


*     ( )-*      .-*200* 




*7 -*.

*-150 .*


 ,,   ()  ,      //,    ,         
    ().

*  ,    .*
   ,  :073: .

----------

